# boyfriend's first leos (aquarium pics)



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

thought i'd post some pics of how are leo viv is coming along
more to add (moist box, synthetic plants and some more rocks) off to garden centre tomorrow to get those

all items purchased from pets at home

heat lamp is coming tomorrow and we're handcrafting a wooden lid with ventilation and light fitting tomorrow

£29.99 pets at home aquarium
£4.99 hide
£5.99 piece of aquatic bog wood
£1.49 each water and meal worm bowl (feeding crickets as well)
£5.00 calci sand

rock from garden (well washed)

will update this post with pictures of our home made lid tomorrow
and of course when geckos arrive on saturday from andyfraser666


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

forgot to add for anyone who wants to know the tank is 30 inches wide
xxx


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Apart from the sand that everyones going to disagree with its looking nice : victory:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks 
and no worries on the sand
it's always worked for me,
so my ears are sealed to that
hehe
xxx


----------



## johndorian (Mar 6, 2008)

Thats my gecko home right there! 

Im reasonably pleased with it, i would like to get some more plants in there though. (artificial of course)

But im sure they will love it. 

Getting the geckos saturday incase anyones trying to spot the geckos in those pictures. (there are none at the moment unfortunately )

Ham.


----------



## baden187 (Apr 11, 2007)

agree with Stef looking really good just would change the sand before the leo's arrive :whistling2:

looking good thou: victory:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

how old is the leo your getting? (just asking as you have sand)

you might want to cover the back/sides up as they will feel stressed as the open space, they like to feel secure and hide all the time so a tank with front and sides may cause stress


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

hey

going to get a background and cover sides

we only got the stuff today so are still in the early days of setup, which can only grow hehe, moistbox is coming with leos on sat as andyfraser666 has kindly let us have it with them

our leos are adults
Peteree and Littlefoot, Land before time theme 
xxx


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

You'll get rid of the bogwood in no time, Its a complete arse with crickets, they hide in it VERY well. Mine is slung out in the back garden lol. Mopani is the same, grr. Much better off with something they cant get into.
Calci-sand is a big no no too.. it's expensive and impaction is an issue.


----------



## johndorian (Mar 6, 2008)

Yea definately going to put some more cover in there for them, they have a moistbox coming with them too so that can be put in the empty spot near their rock.

Ill possibly scatter some plants around and maybe another rock or two for climbing.

I couldnt find many suitable backgrounds for them but im going to have a think about making one. Shouldnt be hard to fix some cardboard or something on the outside around the glass as a temporary solution though. Bluetack + Cardboard im thinking for now.

I think that bit of bogwood is perfect though. They will love it. :]


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

haha aww my boyfriend won't be pleased with the bogwood statement, he's well chuffed with that bit of log haha 

and any substrate is potentially an impaction issue, if they're going to eat it they will, not going to change it for now. going to see how they get on with it 

thanks for everyone's kind words, and words of advice !

looking forward to the new arrivals !
xxx


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I had some bogwood in with my water dragon, the crickets hid, and grew and grew. They wouldn't even come out when the bogwood was bashed against a wall, total nightmare so it got flung. Shame really as they do look nice but obviously the risk of stressing the leos out and nibbling on the leo's outways the niceness of it.
Have you baked the wood in the oven prior to putting it int he viv?

Fishtank background would be fine, you can get a desert version so it doesn't look like your Leo's are swimming around..


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

aww little buggers
will have a look for some other logs just in case

and yeah ! had a look, only had fish types in stock
but will have a look online and im sure we can find something! 

have news that the female is possibly gravid ! so may even have some little eggs at some point !

xxx


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

take u2 are scrubs fans then?

my female beardies are carla and elliot, and my ring tone for my best mate (brown bear) is guy love:whistling2:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

vivarium desert background £1.99 per ft on eBay, also, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 16-Mar-08 20:12:09 GMT)


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

haha we are indeed scrubs fans !!
aww cute names, and lol brown bear
legendary!


thanks for that brat !!
was about to look but you've saved me typing in the url
cheers honey
xxx


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

i'm j.dizzler or gizmo :lol2:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

haha j. dizzler,

not newbie then? 


oh and brat, birmingham! can smell you from my house ! i live near kidderminster

xxx


----------



## johndorian (Mar 6, 2008)

We got the bogwood from pets at home for £5 its all fully treated and is indeed a nice bit of wood, i think it saves me the time but most importantly i know its safe for them to just fling in there. We havent had long to prepare their home so we really just had to get a nice bit of wood in there for them.

I do hope the crickets dont get inside there i think its the center piece of my whole setup! :mf_dribble:

I have confidence in my geckos ability to consume the little s**ts!

Id like to go with a desert theme background if i can find one, probably can order one somewhere. I think ill either get some thin sheets of wood or cardboard to go with now as they will be here soon.

I hope they dont get stressed out in there though, i think ill leave them a good bit of time to settle in and find all the hiding nooks for a bit. Should be nice for them.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

elliottreed said:


> oh and brat, birmingham! can smell you from my house ! i live near kidderminster
> 
> xxx


I dont smell  because Im originally from Shropshire LOL


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

bless my boyfriend worrying about his little babes

it's his first "OWN" pair of reptiles

he fell in love with mine and is now as addicted as us all !

he's like a little kid at christmas waiting for these ! 

xxx


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Brat said:


> I dont smell  because Im originally from Shropshire LOL


haha brat !!
where abouts !?!
i live in highley, near bridgnorth
xxx


----------



## hooded_vixen (Oct 20, 2006)

nice basic set up easyu to keep clean of course as has been mentioned the sides should be covered stress etc, which by reading i know you know, but really im just wondering how you are managing to keep the temps correct in a GLASS FISH TANK ive never agreed with using fish tanks for reptiles hey its cheap but hmmmm just as id say a vivarium wouldnt be ideal for a fish hmmm temps im sure you cannot achieve optimium temps in a glass tank i would advise you invest a few bucks and get a nice wooden viv for you lil dudes.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

hooded_vixen said:


> nice basic set up easyu to keep clean of course as has been mentioned the sides should be covered stress etc, which by reading i know you know, but really im just wondering how you are managing to keep the temps correct in a GLASS FISH TANK ive never agreed with using fish tanks for reptiles hey its cheap but hmmmm just as id say a vivarium wouldnt be ideal for a fish hmmm temps im sure you cannot achieve optimium temps in a glass tank i would advise you invest a few bucks and get a nice wooden viv for you lil dudes.


Lots of people use glass tanks ! :whistling2:


----------



## hooded_vixen (Oct 20, 2006)

lots of people have no idea then cheap skates they only do it to save a buck and it looks pants so whistle away mate


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

elliottreed said:


> haha brat !!
> where abouts !?!
> i live in highley, near bridgnorth
> xxx


Whitchurch, North Shropshire.. Far too close to North Wales for comfort lol.

Still travel via Telford to there everyday for work though :bash:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks for your concern hooded vixen
but at the moment it was not possible for me to get a vivarium
money is the LEAST of my worries

im not a stinge and would certainly fork out for the best for my pets
however, as my boyfriend's dad is making a vivarium i must assure you this is a temporary setup 

he is crafting the lid tomorrow as a temp and we are surrounding the aquarium as affore mentioned, which will also provide insulation (we're having a thing on what would be best for that but we WILL sort it )

because of course glass and runners would not arrive by saturday
as we have enquired in our diy store and this would need to be ordered.

thankyou again xxx


----------



## hooded_vixen (Oct 20, 2006)

:censor:forgot to say its the tempoerature side of it with the glass tanks im not sure on so ehhhhh go attck someone else wit yer whistling grrrr


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

hooded_vixen said:


> lots of people have no idea then cheap skates they only do it to save a buck and it looks pants so whistle away mate


 
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! hit a nerve or somthing did i ? :whistling2: 

Go back to the hole you came from and if they'r epaying £5 for a tiny bit of wood then i doubt they are cheap skates


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

hooded_vixen said:


> :censor:forgot to say its the tempoerature side of it with the glass tanks im not sure on so ehhhhh go attck someone else wit yer whistling grrrr


:whistling2: :whistling2: :whistling2: :whistling2: :whistling2: :whistling2: :whistling2: :whistling2: well you did say . . . . :whistling2:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

brat, oakengates ! cracking rep shop with some good vivs and stuff, only small shop though, good for live food (bugs) too and frozen bits.
it's near telf (as im sure you'll know!) and there seem to be a lot of rep keepers around that area !
xxx


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

hooded_vixen said:


> lots of people have no idea then cheap skates they only do it to save a buck and it looks pants so whistle away mate


Seriously, reel your neck in dude.

I have successfully kept a single Leo in an all glass viv, temps are easily achieved I'll have you know.
I have also kept baby beardies in all glass Perfecto vivs.
Stress can occur but to get over that, you use a background to cover 3 sides as they have already stated they will do.
Nothing constructive to say? Keep off the thread.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

elliottreed said:


> brat, oakengates ! cracking rep shop with some good vivs and stuff, only small shop though, good for live food (bugs) too and frozen bits.
> it's near telf (as im sure you'll know!) and there seem to be a lot of rep keepers around that area !
> xxx


Oooh never been, I mainly buy stuff online or go to Shirley Aquatics or World of fish and pets but I find I tend to look at the reptiles too much and want more and more so it's safer for my relationship and for the sake of my bank account that I buy online LOL


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks brat and steph

i would happily spend all the money i have to get everything right for them
we aren't rich
but then our animals come first

if i didn't think i had the means to look after a reptile and progress with it with time, then i wouldn't have bought them

xxx


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

haha aw brat i know how you feel
they had a gorgeous beardie in there
was so friendly and just perfect
have 3 already and couldn't take on another male at the moment
so had to TEAR myself away

and they don't help the buggers
telling me they'll reserve him and all this

haha

ooh didn't know there was one in shirley
my mum's friend has just moved there, will have to pop in when we go and see her !

xxx


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

just to add, put something inbetween the heat mat and the glass, normally a piece of polystyrene or cardboard, this saves the glass cracking,


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

elliottreed said:


> thanks brat and steph
> 
> i would happily spend all the money i have to get everything right for them
> we aren't rich
> ...


No problem, just don't like people causing touble for no reason!
You don't have to explain yourself to some random, who don;t have a clue! : victory:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

elliottreed said:


> ooh didn't know there was one in shirley
> my mum's friend has just moved there, will have to pop in when we go and see her !
> 
> xxx


Yeah it's definitely worth a visit, right near the Big Tesco. They're getting a larger range of reptiles each time I go tempting me to buy them all lol..


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

go ed stephenie192 :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Brat said:


> Yeah it's definitely worth a visit, right near the Big Tesco. They're getting a larger range of reptiles each time I go tempting me to buy them all lol..


Everythings near a big tesco's now adays :lol2:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks hun


and andy, we're going with a light rather than a mat
had a feeling it wouldn't work too well and personally am happier using lighting rather than mats, also for display purposes as well as heating wise, i like to see them 

xxx​


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

oo, fab brat

what sort of range do they have?
i find oakengates tend to stock a random range

i think they accept a lot of rescue/"can't look after it anymore"s

so they dont tend to have any sort of method in what they have in

which is nice !!

saw 2 plated lizards in there not long ago, were gorgeous !
and then the next there were halloween crabs in that viv

fun though
it's like a suprise every time you go in !
xxx


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

but leos get there heat source through there bellys and not from above, as there nocturnal so they don't bask


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

well i do have a heat mat spare too, so il perhaps use both however they're only used to lighting from above
and have thrived
it's a small heat mat used for my hatchling corn, but if i put it under the corner i think it'd work well
xxx


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

rasperandy said:


> go ed stephenie192 :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


Oiii you, i'll soon wip you into shape, ! :whip: :lol2:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

he's asking for it steph 
haha
xxx


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

stephenie191 said:


> Oiii you, i'll soon wip you into shape, ! :whip: :lol2:


in a nasty or kinky way:blush:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

It's best to use a heatmat rathe rthan just a basking bulb.. they don't bask as they are nocturnal so might not be out during the day so wont benefit that much from a bulb as they'll be in their hides. My vivs are quite dark so I have a 15 watt night light bulb for viewing purposes on during the daytime.



Shirley have a range of Snakes.. but I pass them by as Im never EVER allowed one (Fiance doesn't like them  )
Lizardy things include:
Cresties,
Tokays,
Leos,
Beardies,
Uromastyx's,
Croc Skinks,
Yemen Chams,
Black and White Tegu,

Erm... more but I cant think..


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

rasperandy said:


> in a nasty or kinky way:blush:


That would be telling !


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

tegu's.......
i am definitely going to have to be blinkered when in that place !

not going to get any more reps for a long time
have an iguana coming who needs a lot of attention

don't know if you read my other post
but someone took him in as his previous owner used to punch him in the face every time he tail whipped

full grown male vs scared shitless iguana = the odds are not stacked in hooch's favour

taking him for a vet checkup AS SOON as he arrives

he wasn't fed for long periods of time
and had a pretty serious mite infestation which im glad to say is getting better

he's going to be one pampered little ig when he gets here
xxxxx


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

elliottreed said:


> tegu's.......
> i am definitely going to have to be blinkered when in that place !
> 
> not going to get any more reps for a long time
> ...


Poor thing, the old owner sounds like he needs punching in the face everytime he breathes!

The Tegu wasn't for sale for a long time but Im sure it is now.. Resist the urge lol.

I'm done with buying petshop reptiles now unless I saw one which wasn't correctly cared for.. Then I'd prob buy it lol


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Brat said:


> I'm done with buying petshop reptiles now unless I saw one which wasn't correctly cared for.. Then I'd prob buy it lol


 
i'm buying a collard in a few weeks, same story, found in a empty flat with no food or heating, they think he was there a while, just waiting for his weight to pick up a bit more then he's mine, they don't want to make more stress for him at the moment, he looked like kate moss on a diet, really thin and half dead last time i saw him, my heart sank.....


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Sucker for a sob story too eh?  Poor little thing


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

same
i only ever buy reps from this forum

have had my 3 beardies
2 leos and now an ig from here

it's much more rewarding knowing that the ones i get aren't just bred to be sold and were either a loved pet that someone cant handle anymore

or has had a horrible history and needs a good break

will definitely resist tegu
.... probably  lol

and definitely that guy needs a good hiding and some reptile maintenance lessons if he wants anything again, although id prefer him to be completely banned.

i know how you feel andy
i read this pm today about the punching and not being fed etc
and i cried for about an hour
how anyone could do that to an animal is beyond me

i was a complete wreck

post before and after pics of your collared hun and il do the same, it'd be nice to see how they both get on now they're in good hands

so keep us updated !!
xxxx


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Brat said:


> Sucker for a sob story too eh?  Poor little thing


 
yeah

i just don't want it to go to some idiot that walks in the shop and says i'll have it "it looks cool" then the same thing happens again, think he's been through enough, he's still not in the best shape and i had a moan in the shop and asked if i could pay full price to take him now but they won't let him go yet, he is ill and in a tank with 4 other types of lizards, just really done my head in,

i was thinking about getting collards anyway, so i've been reading up for a while, i no i will keep him until he dies of old age, and i will try and make it a good life


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

this is a thread that jake started about him the other week, well the actual thread is about snakes, and jake no's his stuff but he was in the shop and spotted the collard, this picture was taken about 3-4 weeks after i had a rant, he has put on loads of weight, but still doesn't look right

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/99081-so-angry.html


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

by the sounds of it hun
he'll be in the best hands

not impressed with the shop keeper but it's good they want to get his weight up
have you explained about the other lizards?

if they have room you could ask them to move it or print off the risks of it not being safe

i think the main option is to sit and wait
it's crap but think how good it'll be when you're going to collect him, knowing he's going to have such a good turn in life

im waiting for a reply from my ig's current owner too
and it's really annoying
i want him here now
and starting his rehab

frustrating but not a lot we can do
xxx


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

the word your looking for elliotreed is 

freck!!!!!!


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

hahahah!
genius
xxx


----------



## murphy27 (Aug 9, 2007)

ive had soo much fun reading this thread!!!

Quality!

elliottreed - hope your viv turns out ok!

I use a glass viv for my leos and they love it - 'thrive' is the term i use quiet alot!

: victory:


----------



## marvindj (Feb 13, 2008)

Have you any updated photos now that you have the Leos?


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

murphy27 thanks for the lovely post !
im a murphy too 

leos arrive today at 10:30 am 
just a few hours left to wait and we'll upload pics as soon as they've settled 
xxx


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

hey everyone !!!
new housemates have arrived
big thankyou to andyfraser666
amazing guy who clearly cares a lot about his reps
would reccomend buying from him 

little boy (Peteree) is very adventurous and likes to explore
little girl (LittleFoot) was a little more calm and followed the explorer a little after

both are now settled into their moist box for a snooze and a settle down
going to handle them later so will take pics then

graham and i are two very happy people right about now 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

congrats!!
cant wait to see pics


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

I didnt know pets at home sold exo terra hides and calci sand, have they started doing reptile related products now, i was in my local one the other day and the most exotic thing they had was a few land hermit crabs and a few stick insects :S I would be quiet annoyed if P A H started selling reps and stuff cos all the chavs in the area would by them with no knowledge thinking theyre cool and they would all end up dying or being released in a back garden :/


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Just a quick Q 
Have you only got the heat bulb in the viv with out a heat mat? 

And not all substrate poses a risk of impactation at all thats not true only lose substrate poses a risk of that.
Slate and pebbles look even more natural than sand to be honest and are so much easier to clean.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

the-reptile-mafia said:


> I didnt know pets at home sold exo terra hides and calci sand, have they started doing reptile related products now, i was in my local one the other day and the most exotic thing they had was a few land hermit crabs and a few stick insects :S I would be quiet annoyed if P A H started selling reps and stuff cos all the chavs in the area would by them with no knowledge thinking theyre cool and they would all end up dying or being released in a back garden :/



they primarily sell hermit and stick insect things but they had hides and sand on the shelf underneath as well as some small exo terras. stick on thermoms. and other bits and bobs.  


little man his under his hide
little girl is in her moist box

they were both a little skittish earlier
and haven't been handled recently,
so going to be a bit of work ! but we'll get there
xxx


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Not being funny or anything but i would recommend removing the sand from the enclosure. Also I would recommend you use a heat mat due to the fact that leopard geckos require under belly heat. 

I've noticed you have refused to remove the sand because you said you used it before with no problems. 
That was before and this is now you are fully aware of any problems that sand can cause. All we can do is advise you and can not force you to change over to kitchen roll tiles slate. 
I hope you do take heed to the words that have been spoken for the safety of your boyfriends leopard geckos.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

hey
thanks for your concern
they're getting on fine with the sand and have already made little burrows which il take pics of later

going to put more slate in as well so the sand to rock ratio will be better

also do have heat mat, so no problems there 

xxx


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I've never known a Leo to burrow before lol, get some pics!


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Well I can only advise. 

I hope you know the signs of impactation so you can act quickly just in case.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

god he is a digger
will do !
digger and a climber !!

he loves the bog wood and we're going to put more viney things in for him to clamber on
and the first thing he did was dig out under his hide

and now is digging a hole in front of his the moist box
it seems his favourite pass time !!

think little girl is gravid, she looks preggers !
will take pics tomorrow as they're asleep
and we've turned display light off to let them settle

xx


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Well I can only advise.
> 
> I hope you know the signs of impactation so you can act quickly just in case.


i know Diablo, and thankyou very much, seriously
i would just like to try this for now as they seem to absolutely love it as affore mentioned.

will definitely update you on their situation
and feel free to say i told you so, should we have any problems
xxx


----------



## Dragons Kingdom (Nov 15, 2007)

hi
set up looks great and there is no prob using glass aquariams. in fact they are easy to clean and secure. i do agree with a lot of peaple about the fact you should use under heating but i see you are sorting that out!! 


quick note on sand: sand is fine for adult leo's as long as you try and get them hand feeding or provide a feeding rock that is free from sand, also make sure they have a little pot of calcium in the enclosure or they will ingest the sand looking for calcium, thats why you should never use calci-sand even as adults, i use finely sived play sand!! but i would never!! use sand for young leo's unless you feed them in a seperate place free from sand!!!
i dont want to sound grumpy but my self and these people are all trying to help you have a long and happy time with your leo's. an alternative to sand is repti carpet or newspaper or kitchen towel.


----------

